# Sticky  Discussion Board Rules - Please Read



## Ripple

This Discussion Board is for fish keeping discussion only. Topics not relating to fish keeping will be removed, regardless of their merit.

Discussions regarding specific retailers or retailer locations will not be held on the Discussion Board. You may do so only in the REVIEWS section. If you have an experience that you wish to discuss that involves an individual or retailer that is either negative or positive, please keep it anonymous.

If you are looking to buy or sell a particular fish or aquarium product, please check out our LINKS section or use our CLASSIFIEDS. If you want to price your setup, it might be best to place a For Sale Ad in the CLASSIFIEDS to get some offers. For Sale Ads that are thinly veiled as pricing requests will be locked or deleted.

As always, you are subject to our TERMS OF USE and our REGISTRATION AGREEMENT TERMS as well as any local site rules.

*Additional community site rules can be found below and will be updated as needed:*
- Members will not use the Website to create any posts which incorporate politics or religion in any form in the forums. This includes but is not limited to words and/or insinuations in avatars, posts, and/or signatures. We will make every effort to remove any such avatars, posts, and/or signatures which does such with editing and/or deleting as deemed necessary. Warnings or Infractions may be levied against members that do not abide by the above rule. [12/01/2021]


----------

